# cheap ferries to france



## thepadster (Mar 27, 2009)

HI to all , hope everyone is doing ok, was just looking at booking a ferry to roscoff end of jun to 12 of july an d the prices are all around 420 quid which i thought was a lot , do any of you guys have any info on cheaper trips this is my first attemp at a trip in our first MH , so any help would be well appreciated ,is it better to book mid week to mid week rather than weekends etc etc , anyway take care guys and happy MHing
the padster


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, just wondered how you got on with the engine problems you were having? :? Enjoy France though,we love it.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

The only 'cheap' ferries are from Dover to Calais/Boulogne/Dunkerque.


----------

